# Urgent help!!



## tkania (Jun 29, 2009)

I came home this morning to find my clown knife a little swollen around the stomach. Didn't think anything about it till i woke up later and he was more swollen..

Now, I've had problems with him eating things he shouldn't so I don't know if maybe he has swallowed up some rocks...i have seen him swallow rocks before, but always spit them out...

Please help...the poor guy is helpless and is just sitting at the bottom of the tank...not to mention his stomach keeps hitting everything when he does try to swim around and i know that does not feel good...

I have posted the pic in my gallery...


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

doesnt sound like he is having a good time

poor guy


----------



## tkania (Jun 29, 2009)

i'll try the peas tomorrow morning after work...as for if they feel like rocks, i'll have my bf feel him for me..his jumping makes me real nervous...he gets skittish if our hands go near him


----------

